# Halo Reverse Gauges for Sentra GXE



## wwjd180 (Aug 15, 2003)

Just an FYI

I know some have referred to existing indiglo gauge faces for the 2000+ Sentra GXE, and others were waiting for "Halo Reverse" gauges. Well, I had spent the money and had a GXE cluster sent to this company and they have said that when they have 10 buy-ins, they will do the tooling. I'm looking for those who are willing to buy in. The examples look great and the price, $69.99 is lower than what what the gauges for other cars run for. Please let anyone you know who might be interested about the site so that we can get the required 10 buy ins for the tooling process. You will not need to send in your clusters as the cluster has already been sent. The web site is

http://www.streetracerparts.com/reverse_Halo_style.htm

Thanks for your time. 

Joe V.


----------

